# Petitioning in San Diego



## Dean Rilling (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello to all, so I made the easy decision to submit my petition for the degrees of Masonry at my local lodge back in March in my hometown of San Diego, Ca. I've been wanting to be apart of a brotherhood again since being out of the military and knew many outstanding men that were masons while in the service. I want to give back to not only my community but help those in need, especially during times like we are in now. I understand being a Mason is a lifelong commitment and I strive to become better everyday.  I believe you can't get very far until you start helping and doing something for somebody else, because it's in your heart. I am hoping that lodges will open back up soon here in CA and begin the investigation process.  Thanks for your time and I'm beyond excited for this lifelong journey.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Aug 4, 2020)

My understanding is that charity work is not the reason of existence of Freemasonry, although many Lodges also do considerable charity work.
Don't let my words discourage your enthusiasm, but if that is the only reason you want to join Freemasonry, you may find other groups (eg Lions, etc) that do specifically that.
My understanding is that Freemasonry is intended to improve yourself and by improving yourself you improve the environment around you. I like to think of the image of a stone falling in the water and the ripples expanding outward from the point of impact.


----------



## Dean Rilling (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for the response! It's not the only reason why I want to join Freemasonry. I want to make a difference in the world and help better it for our future. Strive to personally grow as a better man and inspiring hope for others. There are many different reasons to type, but it is something I just feel.


----------



## Dean Rilling (Aug 6, 2020)

I was just wondering if any of you gentlemen have any input or advise? I have met a handful of the brothers the last 5 months and have been meeting up with them every other week. I feel comfortable when we get together, I'm just worried I won't get a chance to meet most of the brethren by the time my investigation starts, reported and voted on in lodge, potentially having a brother objecting blackballing because he hasn't met me.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 6, 2020)

Dean Rilling said:


> I was just wondering if any of you gentlemen have any input or advise? I have met a handful of the brothers the last 5 months and have been meeting up with them every other week. I feel comfortable when we get together, I'm just worried I won't get a chance to meet most of the brethren by the time my investigation starts, reported and voted on in lodge, potentially having a brother objecting blackballing because he hasn't met me.


There is no requirement that everyone meet with you.


----------



## Dean Rilling (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok, ya I just wasn't sure. I'm just anxious to start my journey, but I know the juice will be worth the squeeze. Thanks for replying Sir.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2020)

I wish you success on your journey !


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Aug 7, 2020)

Dean Rilling said:


> Thanks for replying Sir.



Do you remember that first time somebody called you "sir" (out of the army, that is) and you suddenly realised in a split second that you were over 40 : D


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 7, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> Do you remember that first time somebody called you "sir" (out of the army, that is) and you suddenly realised in a split second that you were over 40 : D


I remember being addressed as Sir while in civilian clothes on base, and realizing I was approaching a certain age.  

On a separate note, all my children were taught to use Sir and Ma’am,  I actually had to call and correct a teacher who thought my daughter was being a smart aleck (not an unreasonable assumption, as a rule). I explained we weren’t from Utah, and my children were raised to demonstrate good manners.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 7, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dean Rilling (Aug 9, 2020)

Thank you all, and ya I was in 8 years Active duty and it has stuck with me. 




Glen Cook said:


> I remember being addressed as Sir while in civilian clothes on base, and realizing I was approaching a certain age.
> 
> On a separate note, all my children were taught to use Sir and Ma’am,  I actually had to call and correct a teacher who thought my daughter was being a smart aleck (not an unreasonable assumption, as a rule). I explained we weren’t from Utah, and my children were raised to demonstrate good manners.


----------

